# HELP! Cage Aggression Out of Control



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I've had my rat Elton since September and he used to be such a cuddly mush. However, for Christmas he got a new and bigger cage and since then he became slightly territorial. I figured it was just a teenage thing, and he'd be fine one he got out of the cage. In the past month or so I've been back at school, he's taken to nipping at hands in the cage and two weeks he bit hard and broke my friends skin, there was no blood, but she pulled away pretty fast. Now he's gotten to the point where i can't have my hands in the cage at all. It's gotten nearly impossible to clean it. I'm looking into getting thick leather gloves so he can at least have a clean house. It's only getting done little bits at a time when i can sneak in, and the bedding about once every two weeks. When he was tame I used to do it about twice a week. I feel like such a horrible mother and to think how he's probably miserable with no social interaction except me talking to him makes me want to cry. 
Any suggestions on how to get my baby back?
I'm really at a loss of what to do.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How old is he? Is he aggressive outside of the cage?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it possible hes sick? Sometimes sick rats become more aggresive? Also does he have a friend in there with him? If not he needs a friend, that could be a big reason why hes become aggresive. A lot of rats need a friend or they can get mean. I would also suggest using more treats and yummy food when you go into the cage, he may learn you are associated with good things then but the first issue is the friend.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I got him six months ago when he was about eight weeks old, so he's about eight months, I would estimate. He does have a weird bald spot behind his left ear that started forming about a week ago. I'm looking to take him into the vet but since I'm at college, I don't have a car and the person who usually drives me to the vet has her car in the shop for at least another week possibly more. I'm not able to see any mites or anything on him, but he does groom a lot. Maybe over grooming? I wish I could look closer but he's refusing to be handled, actually. If it worsens I'll have to quick make a new friend with a car.
And as far as friend goes, he lived with his brother for about a month, but sadly he's passed on and since he's not neutered, i can't get him a girlfriend and at this point he probably wouldn't bond with another male, even with months of trying. I try to keep him as entertained as I can and he used to be my constant buddy since he is a single rat I always made sure to give him extra love, but his aggression is really putting that to a halt. I'm considering taking the bus to walmart and getting some thick leather gloves so I can't feel it so much if he does bite me. 
It's just so shocking to me what a transformation he's gone through. I used to be able to give him food lady and the tramp style and now i'm fairly sure my face would be bitten...:c


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. He seems to be healthy to me. I go to college in smalltown USA so I'll have to see if the local vet neuters. I'd love to get him a lady friend. And the oven mitts are a great idea! And much less expensive. He lives in a rather big cage. I'm pretty sure it's a rat condo and the picture on the box had two or three rats in it. He has several toys like balls and chewy sticks and tubes. He mostly just sits around, though. He finds great joy in storing things, though. Like the second I put his food in his bowl he's making millions of trips to his "basement". I'm excited to take measures to get my baby boy back.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Let us know how things go! Good luck.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think neutering may be the way to go, as he's at the age hormonal aggression can crop up. It may be worthwhile for you to contact lilspaz68 on this forum, she regularly deals with rats that have aggression issues . You could probably introduce another male or two - I don't think female companions are the only option. Females do tend to be more prone to tumours, so that may be a. factor to consider in your decision.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a boy, Sebastian, who is hormonal and territorial aggressive as well - I have permanently separated him from his partner because of the aggression he was showing to me and the other rats. I feel terrible having to keep him separate as they get along otherwise, but the fights were getting pretty brutal and he has drawn blood on me and Miles multiple times and caused a fatal wound on one of his previous cage mates. I tried having him and Miles together by themselves but the scraps continued and escalated to more violent and more frequent towards the end. Random turn to aggression is usually a hormonal thing with males - it doesn't just happen out of the blue. I'm looking into neutering Sebastian in the future, but right now I just can't afford it. I'm doing my best to keep him stimulated and happy for now though. I pick him up with a blanket and then he's fine - as soon as he's out of the cage he's great but he just does NOT like intruders in his space, whether it be other rats or me. 

I think neutering might be the only "solution" but it is costly and results might not show for months. In the meantime just try to keep him as happy and comfortable as possible. If you can, get a small hamster cage or carrier that you can temporarily transfer him with a towel or blanket into for cleaning time. If he's hormonal and you were already bonded there's really not much else you can do in that sense, but give neutering a try and you will likely see a change for the better in him. Then you should get him a friend or two as that will help as well. Good luck









They got along, sometimes... Poor Rufus.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm feeling really helpless. I got the oven mitts, and though you can hardly feel through them, it's hard to get a proper grip. I've been able to scrub off some of the shelves (he's been marking EVERYWHERE) doing little five or ten minute bursts, but as for an entire cage cleaning, it's impossible. He not only attacks anything near him, but he will go everywhere else in his cage you are and attack that, too. And fiercely. Like a wolf on a rabbit, shaking, pulling, not letting go. I work at a kennel, so I'm no stranger to aggressive animals, but you can't exactly put a muzzle on a rat. I'm beginning to wonder if I can handle the work this is going to take. I can't touch him, even with the mitts on. I'm going to keep leaving positive messages with the mitt by offering food on it and such, but then again, he mostly just grabs the food and bolts it to his stash, returning only to attack again. I don't know what to do. He's out of control.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It may be that neutering is the only way to solve this. He has to be rather frustrated too.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Next time he nips you, immediately grab him and bite his tail. I've done this with many Rats and believe me they get the message. Not hard just enough to get a surprised squeek out of him.
Spider


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Spider said:


> Next time he nips you, immediately grab him and bite his tail. I've done this with many Rats and believe me they get the message. Not hard just enough to get a surprised squeek out of him.
> Spider


Wow, that is really drastic. But this seems to be a very drastic case. I like this tip.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I can try the pinning. And I'll begin calling around and seeing if any local vets to rat neuters. I'm just not sure if they're going to be able to handle him to do the initial exam. I'm so embarrassed that he's gotten to be this way, but it was out of my control. I'm so surprised at his behavior. Do you know how immediate the effects of the surgery are? Not in the behavior sense, but in the not impregnating anyone sense. I know for rabbit's it's a month, but dogs is fairly instant. Hopefully I can find somewhere that'll do it so I can get him a friend and get him happy.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

If he is only aggressive in his cage then shoo him into a box and take him out of the cage so you can clean it.


----------

